# Who is this David Hauser / favored panel ???? Nationwide USA Phone: 631-509-4869, 5



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

http://favoredpanel.com/ seems this company is popping up all over the social media groups and the take seems to be this guy is trying to be a mini Wegolook, pays folks $20.00 a job , then pays each week Fridays via paypal. Funny thing is, that there are countless ripoff reports on this company and even the BBB has no current information on this company. What say you?


----------



## Wooddrop332 (Jul 21, 2018)

I worked for Nationwide for about 3 months, volume was low in my area making it difficult to get enough in my pipeline to make sense fighting for the measly $s I did make with them. They do send you out a bunch, to bid on jobs you never get , so if you think thats working....then they 👍.


----------



## alexandria.elaine131 (2 mo ago)

Owes me over a thousand dollars and has not paid me. Every time I ask for my money there is a different excuse...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

alexandria.elaine131 said:


> Owes me over a thousand dollars and has not paid me. Every time I ask for my money there is a different excuse...


Have you taken any steps to remedy this???


----------



## Favored (2 mo ago)

alexandria.elaine131 said:


> Owes me over a thousand dollars and has not paid me. Every time I ask for my money there is a different excuse...


OK this is Favored Panel, we have no record you working for us, so not sure who this is.

WE have been paying people faithfully for jobs completed, if there is a delay it is because there may be issues with the job and the client has to approve it, as we have been stuck in this business with non payment for work that was not done properly. Clients do not pay us sameday or same week, or same month, so we pay before we get paid. 

Clients dock us all the time, for things like not measuring the truck, not taking the proper photos, not doing the job completely, cutting corners etc....


----------

